# Monster Flashlight (Brand)



## uh60james (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone owns one of these? The brand is called Monster Flashlight and I have been on the ledge about picking one up, just cant find any information about them.

I attempted to post this last night but for some reason it never showed up on the forum, perhaps because I posted a link. No linky today, a google search should reveal them though.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Aug 15, 2011)

avoid. they just look like Ultrafire lights with the prices jacked up. if you look around, you can get the "real" Ultrafires for half the price.


----------



## richpalm (Aug 15, 2011)

Manafont.com - in China but they're really good-always get my stuff within 10 days-2 weeks. Lots of lights there.


----------



## uh60james (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you both

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## blue4good (Aug 25, 2011)

*5Q5-1200-5 Monster Flashlight*
Disclaimer – I’m a new to this forum and do not claim to be an expert. I saw that you asked about this light and I recently bought one. These are my thoughts on the product.

*First Impression *
Out of the box, the light appears well-machined and has an attractive coating. You definitely feel it in your hand as it weighs more than 12 ounces. There was NO sales receipt in the plain brown box without markings. 

*This is NOT a tactical light (as claimed)*
The absence of friction checkering, combined with the smooth finish makes it difficult to hang onto. Additionally, with the heft over 12 ounces and length just under a foot long, this light would certainly throw the balance off on a firearm. Another drawback to the tactical application is the absence of a lanyard hole. An optional sleeve with shoulder strap is offered for portability but has no benefits to support tactical use. Another disadvantage preventing the tactical employment of this light is the order of the switch modes. Five in all, the order of the five modes goes from strobe (used to disorient the enemy) to S.O.S. This is contrary to sound combat shooting. The next mode after strobe should be should lead into max lumens for brightness. Unless one is about to surrender, I see no benefit in confusing an adversary with the strobe and then hitting them with a signal for help! 

*The Good News*
I love this baby as a work light. Rechargeable, 1200 lumens on high for a max 2 hours runtime, 4 hours on medium and 6 hours on low. The beam cuts very far into the darkness. The beam concentrates in the center for penetration and has a useable flood effect at the periphery. I know that there are flashlights with a higher lumen rating, but this is the brightest light that I have used in the flashlight category for the money. I can’t imagine needing more lighting power for my purposes, which is remote lighting for my SUV during emergencies and recreation. A few nights ago I tested it in a farm field on a back country road (very dark). At about 150 yards, it wasn’t even beginning to fade. For the purposes of this writing (a cursory review), let it suffice to say that you won’t be unimpressed with the beam.

*Annoyances*
Everything is sold separately, including the batteries and there is NO triple charger available at the site. I had to purchase a double and a single for the three high voltage 18650 batteries (sold separately) that are needed. I also purchased the car charger accessory for convenience but will need to use the 110 outlet in the back of my vehicle for the third battery. Having to buy everything, including two chargers, _ala carte _makes this a $100+ investment. Couple that with the fact that this is for a new product I took a risk buying a unit. So far it seems that it was money well spent. 

*Sinopsis*
My first impression of the light is that it is quite impressive with a few design flaws that can be overcome, unless you’re looking for a true tactical light. If this is the case, consider another light. I fashioned a stacked 550 cord grip/lanyard loop that will keep me from dropping it on the pavement when at roadside and around camp. Simply stated - the beam is incredible. It seems as powerful as one of my headlights on high-beam! I’ll eventually check that theory. The only thing I can imagine would be significantly brighter is a spotlight, which is another ball game. If you are in search of a relatively compact source of sustainable light for utilitarian applications, then the 5Q5-1200-5 Monster Flashlight may be the light. 

*Note*
There are a number of other aspects to this light that are described on the website, available options, charger/battery quality, etc. Just google “Monster Flashlight” for the link. If you buy one, the promotional code MFWebLaunch5 should secure you a 5% discount. Also, I’m no expert so my comments are the opinion of a novice and not meant to be all inclusive of every aspect of the light. This review is meant to give the prospective buyer a general idea of the product. Others may differ greatly in opinion. I hope this was helpful. Thanks for the great website!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 26, 2011)

blue4good said:


> *5Q5-1200-5 Monster Flashlight*
> Disclaimer – I’m a new to this forum and do not claim to be an expert. I saw that you asked about this light and I recently bought one. These are my thoughts on the product.
> 
> *First Impression *
> ...


 

Didn't you already post this in another thread, that now appears to be deleted?
You dont need to keep re-posting the same thing verbatim... gets annoying after a while.


----------



## blue4good (Aug 28, 2011)

> Didn't you already post this in another thread, that now appears to be deleted?
> You dont need to keep re-posting the same thing verbatim... gets annoying after a while.


 
Yeah there was some kind of glitch on my part or maybe an edit by a moderator. Per the guidelines for use I waited a while and then re-posted here where it belongs and it stuck. It is listed as my 1st post. You being the professional forum member, I'm surprised you missed that. I'm sure you won't find this, my 2nd official post, anyplace else on this site, hopefully making this an annoyance free post for you. 
Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Sincere thanks to the moderator, if involved, as my original post did in fact belong here.


----------



## AO JAR (Sep 3, 2011)

When I was first looking for a flashlight, I came across monsterflashlight.com and seriously thought about getting one. Soon afterwards I came across this awesome forum!! And notice nobody was talking about them. I figured if all these great people with all there knowledge and experience were not mentioning this company, they can't be all that good.

lovecpf


----------



## MonsterFlashlight.com (Jan 24, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> avoid. they just look like Ultrafire lights with the prices jacked up. if you look around, you can get the "real" Ultrafires for half the price.



I am the proprietor of MonsterFlashlight.com, and I do feel compelled to respond to this thread. While some of our earlier models when we got started in 2010 may have resembled Ultrafire flashlights on the outside, Monster Flashlight goes out of its way to provide something that nobody making or selling Ultrafires does -- QUALITY! If robostudent5000 had actually held a Monster Flashlight in his hand or had _any_ first hand knowledge of our lights, his comment, which was based solely upon his assumptions based upon the exterior appearance of one of our products, might have been worthy of consideration. Instead, he chose to denigrate our company without ever having seen one of our products.

I will take this opportunity to introduce MonsterFlashlight.com to the CPF community. I am a volunteer EMT and a flashlight enthusiast, and a little over two years ago I began building and selling flashlights made by and for flashlight freaks such as myself. We have grown to about a dozen models ranging from a tiny 14500 powered R5 to our newest flagship model, the 3x XML-T6 powered PowerStar. We have continued to tweak our existing models and add to our model line as we take in the feedback we receive from our growing base of satisfied users. Our philosophy is to deliver the highest quality, highest performance and most value available on the market for each flashlight segment. To date we have been successful in replacing Surefire, Fenix, Streamlight and others that previously had been used exclusively by our law enforcement customers. Our best form of advertising has been word of mouth, and we often go from one sale to a particular police department to two dozen sales in the following weeks as word spreads of our products and our customer service and our customers show off their Monster to their co-workers.

I will not take up any more space on this thread trying to sell anyone on the quality and value of our products, but I would invite robostudent500 and any other members of CPF to actually buy one of our products to evaluate before they make a posting like the one above bashing a product he has never even tried. If any of our customers should find themselves reading this thread, please feel free to chime in.

If anyone has any questions for me, please feel free to use the "Contact Us" link on our web site, MonsterFlashlight.com. In the meantime, we will keep doing what we do and hope that others in this CPF community will give us a fair shake when writing reviews or recommendations. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to CPF, MonsterFlashlight.com 

We'll allow your post here as a matter of fairness, as you were treated rather harshly in an earlier post, but please note that we do not usually permit Manufacturers or dealers to post plugs for their products. 

Before you consider making further posts here, you should read the Advertising Policies and Procedures for CPF and CPFMP, and ensure you comply with these.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 24, 2012)

MonsterFlashlight - You've done very well branding all of your gear - batteries, chargers, the lot - it looks very good. You will, however encounter some resistance like this as your lights do bear a striking resemblance to some 'cheap' flashlight brands out there.

A lot of the folks here are very technical, and love to know the details of things.

I, for one, would like to know the OEM source of your chargers and batteries. The safety of LiIon battery is a heavily discussed topic here on CPF, and there are certain manufacturers and OEM's we know we can trust, and others we know we should avoid.


----------



## Chidwack (Jan 24, 2012)

I do have a Monster Flashlight. I bought it about 5 months ago when I was looking for an upgrade in performance to my Olight M20s. I came across the MonsterFlashlight brand and read what they had to say there. I emailed Monster Flashlight and asked quite a few questions before I bought my light. They always answered my email promptly and answered all my questions. I decided to give them a try. I bought a P7C-900. It is listed at 900 lumens. I was worried that the light would get hot on high mode if left on for very long. I was told that it had excellent heat sink and would be fine. In fact that is the case as the light stays fairly cool. 
When I got the light, I was happy with the quality of the build. What I wasn't happy with was the fact that the light was barely brighter than my Olight M20s and didn't throw as well. It had more spill but there is no way this light has anywhere close to 900 lumens. So what did I do?
I emailed Monster Flashlights to ask them what was up with the poor performance of my light. That was the last I ever heard from them. They didn't answer my email. I just assumed that they had their sale and were moving on to the next sale. 

I will admit that I have no way to measure the lumens of this light. The only thing I can do is compare it to other lights that I have. I have picked up quite a few lights since I bought this light and I am not as green around the edges as I was when I bought the Monster. I have a Shiningbeam Blaze to compare to the Monster P7C-900. The Blaze is listed at 720 lumens on high and 400 lumens on low where as the Monster is listed at 900 lumens on high. There is no comparison to the brightness of these lights. The Blaze blows the P7C-900 out of the water. On medium the Blaze at it's listed 400 lumens looks slightly brighter than the Monster. I just stepped outside just now to compare the two again so I wouldn't get it wrong. On high, the Monster doesn't have as much spill, brightness or throw as the Blaze does on the medium mode. 
I'm not saying that the Monster is a bad flashlight. What I am saying is that my light isn't near as bright as advertised and not even close to other high output lights I own. Maybe I got a bad sample of the Monsterflashlight. I just assumed that when they didn't return my email, they just wanted to be through with me. I seldom use the Monster anymore. I placed it on my 22 rifle as a weapons light. It is bright enough for a 22 but not bright enough or throw far enough for my more powerful rifles.


----------



## toysareforboys (Jan 24, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> MonsterFlashlight - You've done very well branding all of your gear - batteries, chargers, the lot - it looks very good. You will, however encounter some resistance like this as your lights do bear a striking resemblance to some 'cheap' flashlight brands out there. I, for one, would like to know the OEM source of your chargers and batteries.


I agree, lots of branding. That's not to say that your products are identical to other products that look identical on the outside.

Your $10 ($27.99 shipped) charger:






Looks a lot like this $2.84 (shipped) charger:





The monster flashlights "sticker" isn't centered or straight.

You're charging $4.99 (plus shipping) for a single TrustFire 14500 battery when they are commonly available for $3.56 per *PAIR* (including shipping).

-Jamie M.


----------



## oedius (Jan 27, 2012)

I own two of their flashlights. The P7D-900-5, and T6-1000-4. The T6 just came out this week. I like them both very much but, the T6 is my favorite. I ordered it with the optional SMO refector and the beam is perfect for me. These flashlights are very solid and work great. The service I recieved was fast and professional. I had a few questions before and after my purchase and was always answered promptly by the owner of the company. I do plan on trying out another model very soon which is the R5-350-1C. It is a compact model that uses a single 14500 battery. It will also use a single AA. 

I inspect rail cars and generate repair estimates on them for a private contract shop. I have been in this business for almost 30 years and have used a Maglite for most of those years. I finally decided to try LED flashlights as I have been amazed at how far the technology has come. 

I really would like to see a thorough and objective review of Monster Flashlights here on this forum by one of the resident experts. 

Steve


----------



## aimxplode (Jan 27, 2012)

toysareforboys said:


> I agree, lots of branding. That's not to say that your products are identical to other products that look identical on the outside.
> 
> Your $10 ($27.99 shipped) charger:
> 
> ...



Very odd indeed. If MonsterLights is willing to stand by his products, I'd like to see a rebuttal to this.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 27, 2012)

Try buying locally, there's always a mark up


----------



## my#1hobby (Jan 27, 2012)

They are indeed re-branded Chinese lights. I bought a few from MonsterFlashlight a while back and not only did the outside look the same, but the guts were identical to my ultrafires I got from DX. I just hate it when dealers/manufactures lie to your face. :thumbsdow


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, so yeah, some of this stuff looks suspicious. However, I think it would be wise for all of us to refrain from making judgements based on pictures. Thanks to those who have the lights and have recounted their experiences. Does anybody else own a Monster Flashlights product and care to comment on it?


----------



## CharmedQuark (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi one and all, this is my 1st post. I found this site by chance, searching for led flash light info. I just want to add, that I have a Monster Flash Light, R5-320-1. I have had this flash light for almost 9 months. I use it every day and night. This is a great light to crawl around in my dark basement's crawl space. No matter how long I have the flash light on, it never gets hot! The weight feels fine, right size for my hand, plenty of light. I use this when I walk my dogs on our dark country roads, oncoming cars always see me and my dogs. I can not say how many times I have dropped this light, even kicked it by accident. I have read that a on/off switch will fail and a momentary switch is better. But this on/off switch has never failed. I can not say anything about it being water proof, other than when I am walking in the rain or snow, no problems found. I have had 2 different chinese made tactical lights that have not lasted more than 3 months. I use my light, but I do not go out of my way to abuse it. For the price, I can not find any other light that comes close. And they are "Made in the USA", what more can I ask for? I am no flash light expert, but this light does everything I want from it and I will buy another Monster Flash Light soon.


----------



## my#1hobby (Jan 29, 2012)

:welcome: *CharmedQuark*, Have a look around the forums first before you make another purchase. There are much better quality lights out there, and not to mention much BRIGHTER! Check out Fenix and Jetbeam products. They have everything from small powerful pocket rockets to large searchlights.


----------



## Tallguy4u2luv (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all! Just to put my two cents in.... I recently purchased the t-6 1000-3 from Monster Flashlight. After surfing around the web I found the web site and decided to take a shot and see if this is a light for me. Within 10 hours or ordering I recieved an email with a tracking number to track my package. I recieved the flashlight within 3 days of my order. At first look the construction seemed very good...with a quality feel. I charged my batteries for a little over 24 hours. I ordered a two battery charger so that I always have a fresh one for a standby. I personally do not know how to judge the lumens on a light however, this is the brightest flashlight I have ever purchased! I recently brought it out to dinner with some friends...when my buddy turned in the light and flashed it across the bar...everyone saw the light and immediately wanted to know where I bought it. My friend demanded that his wife buy him one for his birthday. I do think the strobe feature disorients the person on the other end because you cannot look at such a powerful light dead on for more than a second. I love the flashlight and will contact Monster when I'm ready to purchase another light...much to the chagrin of my wife...who hates it when I fire up the light in the house!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting how many first-time posters seem to have chosen this thread for their first posts...


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jan 29, 2012)

DM51 said:


> Interesting how many first-time posters seem to have chosen this thread for their first posts...



Hmmmmm -rebranding and overpriced to boot...

I wouldn't stray to far from this thread DM - I am pretty sure we will require your "services" sooner than later on this one...


----------



## Jay611j (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like someones trying real hard to put a plug in for their own company.:tsk: I agree with My#1hobby, there are much better lights out there guys. Now that you are on CPF you will see a whole new world of lights here! If you want a bright light, pay attention to lumens that are ANSI rated OTF (out the front lumens) NOT emitter rated lumens. I had a look at these "Monster lights" on their website and they are rated as emitter lumens so they are not ANSI rated lights.:shakehead The lumens are over exaggerated.


----------



## my#1hobby (Jan 29, 2012)

CharmedQuark said:


> Hi one and all, this is my 1st post. I found this site by chance, searching for led flash light info. I just want to add, that I have a Monster Flash Light, R5-320-1. I have had this flash light for almost 9 months. I use it every day and night. This is a great light to crawl around in my dark basement's crawl space. No matter how long I have the flash light on, it never gets hot! The weight feels fine, right size for my hand, plenty of light. I use this when I walk my dogs on our dark country roads, oncoming cars always see me and my dogs. I can not say how many times I have dropped this light, even kicked it by accident. I have read that a on/off switch will fail and a momentary switch is better. But this on/off switch has never failed. I can not say anything about it being water proof, other than when I am walking in the rain or snow, no problems found. I have had 2 different chinese made tactical lights that have not lasted more than 3 months. I use my light, but I do not go out of my way to abuse it. For the price, I can not find any other light that comes close. And they are "*Made in the USA*", what more can I ask for? I am no flash light expert, but this light does everything I want from it and I will buy another Monster Flash Light soon.


Sorry to burst your bubble friend, but I highly doubt these lights are Made in the USA.


----------



## scotty48 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see a lot of critcism about the Monster Brand light......I bought one 6-8 months ago. I am a private security officer, so I use this light (R5-320-5) Every day. I'm no flashlight technician , but at 63 yrs. old -I've owned a lot of them ! I've never had a light as bright as this one -or as durable. I have a shooting range on my property with a target at 200 yards & I can see the target at night with this light. I have not had even ONE malfunction with it ! If & when I do break it, or wear it out , I will defintely buy another one ! It's very well built , comfortable , and has survived remarkably well , with my continuous use and abuse. I don't understand why anyone would be dissatisfied with one of these flashlights........Nothing but Thumbs Up from me !.......B. Scott


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 31, 2012)

The one post wonder strikes again


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 31, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> The one post wonder strikes again



I'd be curious to see what IP address posted all these messages


----------



## Derek Dean (Jan 31, 2012)

CharmedQuark said:


> And they are "Made in the USA", what more can I ask for?


Hmmm..... I saw no mention of where the lights were manufactured on the Monster website. I seems that the lights are *shipped* from a distributor in NJ, but that's about it for the USA connection as far as I can tell. 

CharmedQuark, do you have some other information to back up your remark? We tend to take claims of "Made in the USA" rather seriously here, not that other countries aren't producing some mighty fine lights (my current EDC was manufactured in China), but this thread is already suspicious enough without spurious and unsubstantiated claims being bandied about.


----------



## Gavin S. (Jan 31, 2012)

The obvious shillyness of this thread is not helping the case for monsterlight, to say the least. Hopefully people who Google the lights will stumble upon this thread and be introduced to the world of quality flashlights. As a matter of fact, let's just put a link to the place where they can find a better choice. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?45-LED-Flashlights


----------



## aimxplode (Jan 31, 2012)

DM51 said:


> Interesting how many first-time posters seem to have chosen this thread for their first posts...





mvyrmnd said:


> I'd be curious to see what IP address posted all these messages



This. I'm curious to see if all these posters are from the same IP address. This is the first time I've seen so many 1st time posters saying the same thing!


----------



## wadamt16 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow... I would rather to buy duracell or coleman flashlights over monster flashlight...


----------



## qwertyydude (Feb 1, 2012)

If I were Monster Flashlight I certainly wouldn't want to post too much on an enthusiast site. It would actually make more sense to post on forums dedicated to hobbies that use flashlights incidentally. Things like casual camping sites, hipster night biking sites (they exist), airsoft gun sites. It actually makes more sense to target a less educated community. Heck big businesses usually got where they are by not targeting the experts but the ignorant. Just my advice.


----------



## Jim in Florida (Feb 4, 2012)

[h=1]People in the above noted posts kept asking about actual users of Monster Falshlights, so here is my experience.
[/h]I work for a large consolidated sheriff/police department in Florida with 16 ½ years of service. I currently work nights by choice. I say all this, to say, that I really do rely on a good flashlight(s) for work. I go to work at dusk, and return home at dawn. I use my lights all night long, and depending on what type of call (major interstate crash/man-hunts/missing persons/traffic stops) I use the lights for minutes or for hours, all night long.

I have used many major brand and types of flashlights. What drew me over to Monster were several things. The most important thing is, the *newest in LED technology*. Many companies are/were very slow to get moving with the rapid pace of LED technology. The other reasons are as listed below:

Uses lithium ion rechargeable’s. I did not want anymore Nicads, or MetalHy's that get battery memory and do not run full power up to failure. Most lights only use CR123's which for me could mean spending $4.00+- a night minimal on batteries (in fact I put away a brand new Streamlight Stinger HP beacuse it is only offered with a Nicad)
Monsters light allow for the lithium ‘18650’, where many other top brand will not fit them, thus can *only *$$Cr123’s or bigger Nicad’s (Streamlight Stinger).
You can buy the type of light *you want* (modes/lumens/length etc)
Price and quality are great (I know some of you have huge obsessions with big names, and yes they are good, just not affordable).
Customer service and product updates are exceptional.
I currently own & use six Monsters and have bought two others to give as gifts.
I use the T6-1000-3 on my duty belt. The ‘Sting Ray’ as my in hand at scene light. The R5-320-1 as a rifle light, another R5-320 -1 in the trunk, the rest at home. 
Yes, yes, I know, ‘what about the other great brands,’ folks, we could go on for hours, it is like guns, so, so many, and they are all good in their varying ways, and so, so many price variables.
I have other officers using Monster now that they have seen the performance and price.


----------



## aimxplode (Feb 4, 2012)

I think this thread needs to be locked. There has been way to many 1st time posters, presumably made by the MonsterLight owner, giving somewhat suspicious reviews.


----------



## Norm (Feb 4, 2012)

This thread is so full of Shill posts from brand new users it leaves me only one course of action. - Norm

CLOSED


----------



## mr.lumen (Jun 24, 2012)

*monster flashlights*

anyone heard of this brand? is this light crap?

http://shop.monsterflashlight.com/M...ree-3xT6-3000-Lumens-Max-5-Mode-PowerStar.htm


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: monster flashlights*

Don't own one myself, but I remember this thread...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320356-Monster-Flashlight-(Brand)


----------



## crazyman13287 (Oct 3, 2012)

*MONSTER FLASHLIGHTS AND BATTERIES*

Hi, I am new

Has anyone used or purchased lights or batteries from these guys?

I have been looking around and I have not seen any threads on these lights or batteries and I was just curious about their quality and what not

I also just recently purchased the Monster flashlight T6-1000-3 mode comes with the cree XML T6 LED
here is the link http://shop.monsterflashlight.com/M...-LED-Tactical-Flashlight-3-Mode-T6-1000-3.htm still waiting for it to arrive in the mail, should be here tomorrow

I upgraded to a smooth reflector and I got 2 standard 18650 2200mAh batteries

This brings me to my next topic, I want to use 4 18650 2600mAh batteries they have for sale in a custom HID light I am working on, 55w 5000k H1, I just wanted to hear some feedback before I continue with these guys and their batteries.


----------



## kipman (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: MONSTER FLASHLIGHTS AND BATTERIES*

My third Monster light is on the way, good, solid middle of the road light. My first has held up very well, 1.5 years of everyday use, some finish gone, but works great.


----------



## djdawg (Feb 10, 2013)

*New light found ......question*

I did a search and found nothin here. Iam fairly new and have found a new brand or site for lights.
Its called Monster light . com
Ive never heard monster light mentioned on this forum .........or Ive missed it.
Has any one heard of monster light ??
They must not be all that ..............or I would of heard talk of them on this forum.
Any info on it please .............thanks


----------



## Norm (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: New light found ......question*

Looks like typical Chines flashlights at inflated prices.

Norm


----------



## djdawg (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: New light found ......question*

THANKS ........... I wont be buyin any of these it seems.
I did a search and typed in monster light , but didnt come up with nothin.
Iam not very computer friendly (bright) anyway ......LOL
Is this the only thread on these lights ?
I have enough other good lights .......its just Iam always on the lookout for something , better , faster , stronger etc. .....LOL


----------



## Norm (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: New light found ......question*



djdawg said:


> Is this the only thread on these lights ?



The only one I found doing a quick search.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 10, 2013)

*MONSTER FLASHLIGHTS AND BATTERIES*

I remember a thread from some time ago. I'll see if my search-fu is stronger than Norms 

Either way the discussion ended up about them selling a $2 charger for many many more dollars ($50?) and everyone walking away.


----------



## djdawg (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: MONSTER FLASHLIGHTS AND BATTERIES*

Another thank you ........... this is what I wanted to hear was some feedback on them.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: MONSTER FLASHLIGHTS AND BATTERIES*

Here we go!

It wasn't as bad as I remember. It was a $2.87 charger for $27.99.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320356-Monster-Flashlight-(Brand)


----------



## Norm (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: MONSTER FLASHLIGHTS AND BATTERIES*

Merged to the junk thread Simon, looks like no further discussion is required. Looks like my Shill suspicion was justified, none of them ever returned. *Closed again* - Norm


----------

